# Sunday Mass-acre



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

These are the ones my son and i caught and released on Sunday morning.


----------



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice mess of fish....why did you bring them back to the ramp to release them? Tourney?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Where's the fish fry? 
And w/out giving honey hole away, what bait, type of water, etc?
Oh, would you adopt me? I'd make a good son.
LMJeff


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Where's the fish fry?
> And w/out giving honey hole away, what bait, type of water, etc?
> Oh, would you adopt me? I'd make a good son.
> LMJeff



No fish fry all fish where let free to be caught again.We where drifting in the Licking river with creekchubs and cut baits.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info, nice to know they'll live to fight again! (I didn't think Flats were that good eating, the blues are good, aren't they?)
LMJeff


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

FF,

Nice job on the cats. I fish down there all the time and haven't had much luck with flats or blues (a few here and there, but mostly catch channels). I think I've seen you on the river a few times. Maybe I need to start drifting - do you keep baits just off the bottom and target a specific depth?

I'm thinking I am going Saturday AM.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Magill, We just try to keep the baits up a few ft off bottom with a float rig or just 2-4 cranks off bottom. Work all depths till you find fish is what we do.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Thanks for the info, nice to know they'll live to fight again! (I didn't think Flats were that good eating, the blues are good, aren't they?)
> LMJeff


I've heard (and read) that Flatheads are the best tasting catfish......Only problem is finding a smaller (8lb & under) contaminant-free flatty to fry up...That could be a problem


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good job on the cats!


----------



## binkfox77 (Jan 8, 2006)

good job on the nice cats, team bundy see ya at pickwick


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrads back to you on your points champ. The boys are pumped for Picwick.A week out of school for catfishing  This will be their 3rd year with me to the classic.We will watch for you and the wife down there.Have a safe trip down and back.


----------

